# Anyone have experiences with Picabo Goldens



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

I had a horrible experience with Picabo, who is no longer in NJ and now in NC, and was wondering if there were others that had issues with them or felt their practices were questionable.


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't, but do you have a link to their website?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ptp said:


> I had a horrible experience with Picabo, who is no longer in NJ and now in NC, and was wondering if there were others that had issues with them or felt their practices were questionable.



I hope your golden is okay. What happened? I don't know the breeder, but I'm going to try and check out the website/dogs in a minute. Do they have a Jesse/Delmarva puppy?


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for your quick responses. I don't want to go into too many details yet. Perhaps someone who has had experiences with them can private message me - I believe I was defrauded by them and don't want anyone else to go through the same thing.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Was the NJ location in Cream Ridge?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just checked their site and it looks very nice. I don't see any mention of having moved to NC. Did you get a puppy from a litter they bred or a dog from their Rescue?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unless she just moved, she is listed as currently being in Cream Ridge, NJ


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Please contact for details.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We visited her kennel when we were looking for a puppy in 2006. It was nice and the dogs were all very energenic typical goldens. She had several dogs from Germany at the time. She seemed very knowlegable. We went with Gold-Rush because we have delt with them in the past, knew the dogs and they could put us on the list for the litter/sex we wanted in the time frame that we wanted. I don't know anyone that has a Picabo dog though.

v


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ptp said:


> Yes, they moved from NJ. It is very strange that they do not have their new location information on their site, even though they have been in NC for several months. The site also says they have litters due this summer - don't they want people to know where they are located? They actually sold me a different breed dog, but they primarily breed Golden Retrievers. They told me the litter was an "accidental" breeding between their two registered dogs and occurred in the middle of their preparation to move from NJ and that they "lost her papers in the move". There is more to the story, but again, I'm hesitant to say much more yet, until I hear from others.


I am not understanding this. Is your issue with this breeder strictly regarding registration papers? Or, did you think that you were purchasing a Golden Retriever and were sold something other than a Golden? Or, were you knowingly purchasing another breed, the result of an accidental breeding and you just have not received papers yet? Have you been in contact with the breeder? If the breed is AKC registerable, the AKC can also help you.


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Is there a way you can private message me?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ptp said:


> Is there a way you can private message me?


You do not have the capability to send messages via the pm function until you have made 15 posts.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I never got any further than their website and their price. Cha-Ching!! $$$$$ I went further South and found comparable dogs for about $500.00 less. I'm very pleased with my Griff - he has been a blessing.

I'm not sure what exactly you're saying - they sold you a Golden and it's not a Golden? Or they sold you a Golden/??? and you want papers on it? You won't get papers on a mix. I see no other breed on their website.


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Removed for privacy reasons


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm having a hard time forming an impression from doing research. On the one hand, there are some really nice kennels represented in the dogs- there's a Ryder pup, a Mister DJ litter, a Shilo, and a Delmarva. However, as I looked through the goldens with the earliest date of 1978, there are very few titles of any kind. I have no clue and would have to go there and meet everyone both human and canine to form an impression. If someone is regionally northeast, it's different, but this is just out of my league/geography to make a guess about.


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

That's the other thing. I found a site that shows a description of Zhen as having been started in 2003 by the owner's daughter and that they have one litter a year, but again, AKC shows no registered Crested litters, only registered parents. Also, there is, like some of you mentioned, no indication that they moved Picabo, but Zhen is listed as in NC. I was at their home, and they definitely moved from NJ to NC! Something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I had an experience with her a few yrs back....I wouldn't repeat the performance......


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I do know that when we visited her golden kennel in Cream Ridge back in 2006 she did have rescue dogs on the site. Only a few and she did say that she rescues some dogs. I don't know anything about Chinese Crested, it was never brought up.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, it certainly sounds like a weird story, and I do know with breeds like Chinese Crested, some of them take a lot of "management" on the owner's part for housetraining, interaction with other dogs, etc. One of those things that under the right kind of management they are fine, but set loose in a typical pet home they are hell on wheels.
Anyways, that's beside the point. Have an attorney write a letter saying you want your money back by X date and if you do not receive it, you will take her to small claims court. End of story.
FWIW I don't know this person at all and haven't ever heard of the kennel. Have you talked to Chinese Crested people about this?


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Heather - could you please go into more detail? It's important for me to know so I can heal from the whole process.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ptp said:


> Heather - could you please go into more detail? It's important for me to know so I can heal from the whole process.


I wont on a public forum but if you care to email me personally my contact info is on my profile.


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Contact for details


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

> I wont on a public forum but if you care to email me personally my contact info is on my profile.


OK, I emailed you. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember Shadow's breeder making a statement, well, she said it in an email and the email lives in Shadow's medical records to this day 6 years later. She said something like, how do I know Shadow doesn't have HD because you didn't throw him down the stairs. Even you said in an email your son was telling you it was your fault. My response was, his x-rays show no breaks and no sockets and my son blames me if it rains! It's funny how sometimes they try to blame the owner. 

I think Tahnee has a Crested. She also breeds GR's. I don't know a thing about the breed.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Why do I feel like I dodged a bullet.....


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

> Why do I feel like I dodged a bullet.....


Because you probably did! Wish I had..I'm out the $$$, which I don't expect to get back. I would really like to stop her from doing this to anyone else, though.


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Contact for details


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Your home sounds like my house. We spent 6k on Shadow his first year. He was worth every penny though. The best part of all of it is the breeder stopped breeding Goldens.


----------



## ptp (May 2, 2009)

Contact for details


----------



## jeter0202 (Jun 11, 2009)

last year, i spoke with Picabo goldens about an umcoming litter, and the breeder was very nice. I did alot of reseach on her and felt comfortable with her. She understood my situation, as i had lost my Jeter at 11 months to SAS in my arms. She understood how skeptical I was in finding a good breeder. I made sure i got the health records for both breeding male and female, including heart,eyes,hip,elbows, and dna records( all were really good). She had a 6 months guarantee on the litters, full refund if they had any of those defects. Anyway since her dogs were taking so long to get pregnant, she advised me on 2 other very good breeders who were having litters. After I got a beautiful puppy from Pennylane goldens, she continued to advise me on raising the puppy when i needed advise. She does alot of rescues too. She was always willing to listen and advice even though my puppy was not from one of her litters. This was my experience with dealing with Picabo Goldens. Incidently, She was only breeding goldens.

Regards, 

Raj


----------



## linnyrose (Jul 9, 2009)

*Picabo Experience*

Can anyone with good or bad experiences with Picabo Please send me a message and describe. I am seriously considering purchasing a puppy from them. Many Thanks!


----------



## Barbara plevetsky (May 7, 2008)

This is Barbara from Picabo Goldens. It seems as though my kennel name has been thrown around and I feel the need to defend it. 
My daughter who is 13 has 2 Chinese Cresteds and is a AkC and UKC registered JR. handler. She has owned Cresteds for 6 years having 2 litters one of which was registered and one that wasnt. The reason we didnt register the one litter is that we were interested only in finding pet homes for the pups as we were moving. We moved to NC in January and are still in the process of moving in .I havent had a chance to update the site much as my daughter is extremely sick and the reason we moved here was to be close to her specialist who is in Duke University.
We sold one pup to a woman in NC who was told up front no papers. After having the pup for 3 weeks she complained about the dog and I offered to take her back. She is extremely shy, abused and afraid of everything. My opinion and that of the vet is she was hit. I am glad she is home with me now. 

This has absolutely nothing to do with Picabo Goldens. I have been breeding and showing for quite some time now. 30 years. And as for the breeder Heather, you still owe me $300 for a puppy that you never supplied and failed to return the money. So, please share with the entire world what you plan on doing>> 

Remember people in glass houses shouldnt thrown stones, as I have plenty to throw and would love to share off the list also 

And as for Katie the woman who origionally started this as I told you tonight, contact a lawyer as I plan on going after you for defimation.

Any others care to join in..


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Barbara plevetsky said:


> And as for the breeder Heather, you still owe me $300 for a puppy that you never supplied and failed to return the money. So, please share with the entire world what you plan on doing>>


Barbara You forfeited your deposit dear when you failed to get your reserved puppy after I spent numerous hrs planning any way to get her to you....Driving, flying etc etc....and held onto her for an additional 2 wks in the process .. the puppy was here for you, you chose NOT to get her ...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry that posted before I was ready....I did not say anything one way or the other about you on this public forum...and just for the record the deposit was $200.

Have a good day:wave:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about Picabo Goldens, but I do know that Heather is a treasured, valuable member of long-standing here.


----------



## Barbara plevetsky (May 7, 2008)

well if you dont know about Picabo,perhaps you should find out before anything gets saidon a public forum. 

PS> Heather, if I remember correctly, it was $300 I will check my register and the reason I couldnt get your puppy was that your car was broken down and you were having financial difficulties and couldnt get the puppy to the airport. Correct me if I am wrong.....you wanted me to go to Canada..


----------



## Barbara plevetsky (May 7, 2008)

If you dont know Picabo maybe you should get to know us before you decide to post things that have nothing to do withus. Picabo is a separate identity than Zhen Chinese Cresteds. And last I remember I have been a member of this forum since last year and this forum is for Golden Retrievers, so why are you entertaining Cresteds? I believe they have a forum of their own. 

**Heather, I do believe it was $300 I will check my register. I was told by you that you would not refund the money because I could not go to Canada to pick up the puppy. (last minute) You could not get her to the airport because you were having financial difficulties and a undependable car so therefor you refused to refund my money

I have no problem taking it on a public forum Heather, since you posted what you did. 

Have a Great day Heather :wave:. .


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Barbara plevetsky said:


> **Heather, I do believe it was $300 I will check my register. I was told by you that you would not refund the money because I could not go to Canada to pick up the puppy. (last minute) You could not get her to the airport because you were having financial difficulties and a undependable car so therefor you refused to refund my money
> 
> I have no problem taking it on a public forum Heather, since you posted what you did.
> 
> Have a Great day Heather :wave:. .


and where pray tell did this little story come from? !!!!!! originally when you reserved with me you stated no issue coming to Canada to get the puppy, or you *wouldn't have been approved.* SIMPLE! then YOU were having all kinds of issues, not quite sure what they were at this time b/c it was 5 YRS AGO!!!!! one minute you were driving, then not , then I offered to check into direct flights, you could not make any of them, in the mean time you chose a pup I did not reccommend as one of my picks, so I held onto last pick girl, waiting for you! Oh and your husband that drives transport was going to gather her, was the last story....If you had of thought I was in the wrong Barbara why is it you have waited 5 yrs to demand a deposit back on a puppy that was here waiting for you, not one I didn't supply ????????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Huh. Sounds like picobo is turning into hide and seek. 
Ain't being a breeder fun??? :doh:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Barbara plevetsky said:


> well if you dont know about Picabo,perhaps you should find out before anything gets saidon a public forum.
> 
> PS> Heather, if I remember correctly, it was $300 I will check my register and the reason I couldnt get your puppy was that your car was broken down and you were having financial difficulties and couldnt get the puppy to the airport. Correct me if I am wrong.....you wanted me to go to Canada..



Uncalled for! All Jill said is that she knows Heather...and trusts her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There is SO MUCH sniping on this forum, it just disgusts me.


----------

